# Help please.



## ashleyg

Is this a line? It was incredibly faint but looked like a shadow on the test


----------



## sadeyedlady

I can see a shadow in second picture. Best of luck!


----------



## ashleyg

Here is another.


----------



## ashleyg

Tweaked


----------



## Fuchsia1412

Hmmm I can see something faint- but in those two filters it's hard to say if there's any colour? When will you test again? Gl!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Not sure but good luck hun :dust:!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Rach87

I can see a shadow on the last 3 tests. Hard to tell with the filters. Hope it progresses for you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I can see the shadow lines too. Hope they progress for you


----------

